# Next week's plans



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Any of you Boyz planning on going down to OC\DE during the Holiday weekend?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I still have some "use it or lose it" leave, so I want to go during the week. Don't know which days yet, though.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am on vacation the week of Christmas but I am unsure of when I will be going. Weather will play a determining factor.

If I had my druthers and the weather cooperated I would be going on these days:

Sunday Dec 23 (early am or late am into sundown)
Thursday Dec 27th OR Friday Dec 28th

I would like 2 more trips before I hang up my surf poles. Of course I can't rule out an early January trip if the fish are cooperating (not that they have so far this Fall  )


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Druthers = Choice? Hmmm, looks like we got ourselves a little smart guy here . . . you know what we do to them . . .  

Schedule is kinda in the air . . . I'm pretty flexible and hoping to get the "boys" (note the use of s instead of z Sideshow)  down there sometime before Christmas. Shooting at the 19th . . . but weather will the the deciding factor.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I personally am trying to get 3 trips down there before the new year... I just got my AI STICKER and I want to use it..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I know you're ORV challenged so if we happen to fish the same day you can park your truck and hope in with me...



cygnus-x1 said:


> I am on vacation the week of Christmas but I am unsure of when I will be going. Weather will play a determining factor.
> 
> If I had my druthers and the weather cooperated I would be going on these days:
> 
> ...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I am off between Christmas and New Years. One good thing about working for the university. I may make one trip down to AI and perhaps another to IRI. will see....I am kind of in a lure tossing state of mind. 

Now if I can just learn to be gentle when trout fishing, yep MD stocking will happen soon, so I dont cast like I am at the Narrows or setting a hook on a fiesty rock. those poor lipless trout and blue gills


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> I am off between Christmas and New Years. One good thing about working for the university. I may make one trip down to AI and perhaps another to IRI. will see....I am kind of in a lure tossing state of mind.
> 
> Now if I can just learn to be gentle when trout fishing, yep MD stocking will happen soon, so I dont cast like I am at the Narrows or setting a hook on a fiesty rock. those poor lipless trout and blue gills


Jeff, You can do both at OC. Come out on the sand for an afternoon and toss some bunker chunks and then move over to the rt 50 bridge at dark to toss lures.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> I know you're ORV challenged so if we happen to fish the same day you can park your truck and hope in with me...


I really appreciate the offer  and may take you up on it but probably take a rain check for next year. I take my dog with me fishing and right now he is not in that great of condition (he needs lots of care, attention and baths ) so I would not want to funk up your truck or cause you to cut a trip short because of Cody and I. If he is having a good day then it might be OK.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> I am off between Christmas and New Years. One good thing about working for the university. I may make one trip down to AI and perhaps another to IRI. will see....I am kind of in a lure tossing state of mind.
> 
> Now if I can just learn to be gentle when trout fishing, yep MD stocking will happen soon, so I dont cast like I am at the Narrows or setting a hook on a fiesty rock. those poor lipless trout and blue gills


Yep, those trout and crappie are fun and tasty. Jeff, do you fish the pre-season or just wait for opening day?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I may hit AI MD ORV zone next Saturday AM. We'll see as it gets closer to the weekend...

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

SC, have you built anymore rods?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Winter projects..*



kmw21230 said:


> SC, have you built anymore rods?



K-Man,

Looks like I will be building at least 3 new rods this Winter and fixing one old heaver. I'l be building the AFAW BB (14') or Lami 1502 (12'6"), an AS or RS 1265 (10-1/2 ft light saltwater blankd for my neighbor who watches my house when I'm away), and a G Loomis 5'4" ultra light (1/64-1/8 oz). I'll also be relocating my reel seat on my AS 1508 a couple of inches up on the butt section. I thought I would like the lower reel seat (more push and shorter pull) but I don't.

What about you - Are you building anything this Winter?

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

me building rods... LOL NO way! I know my limitations.. I'm in the process of buying a used heaver. I have two to choose from, the cheaper one may need a rewrapping... I could always drop it off in Bowie for the winter..


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i am going to california-las vegas-grand canyon for christmas week, than going to florida for a week for the new year :fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Show off!!  hey TerpFan we need to hook up and do some casting. I want to try out your Zippy.... 



terpfan said:


> i am going to california-las vegas-grand canyon for christmas week, than going to florida for a week for the new year :fishing:


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> Show off!!  hey TerpFan we need to hook up and do some casting. I want to try out your Zippy....


i'm free most of the time, so give me a pm.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

The Fenwick area produced some nice stripes recently with a few 40+" ...


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Fenwick Stripers*

Next stop is AI............................


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm going to try getting down Friday or Saturday ... weather permitting of course


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Cyg and Fishbait.. 

Never done the Rte 50 bridge thing.. may give that a try. I am free this weekend and was thinking of some sort of east bound trip somewhere between Thursday night and Monday morning. OC may be the ticket. Soaking bait near the inlet or somewhere along the beach. I just like AI, as it is much easier to drive and fish out of my truck then to lug all my [email protected] down to the suds. I am planning on Rolleze wheels for my fishing cart with tax money, so until then. 

But the bridge sounds doable... &/or the inlet or even IRI for some bucktail tossing...

As far as pre season rock, yeah. I had my most fun fishing C&R spring rock. I landed 3 cows one was 37 and the other was over 41" the week before opening day (4/9/05). Wow its been a while! I had to look up the date.

But yeah I'll be at the peake or SPSP or maybe even PLO or even seagull.. during the spring pre season. 
I also want to do more of them there trout fishing mainly at Artemesia or Greenbelt, since they are so close to me. 

I want to find Otter's place where he napped that pickeral last year. I think that is more of a January or Feb Fish. A guy from here who I met at expo in Passadena told me about it a few years back but I was too cold to remember anything.

PM if any of this sounds plausable for you all.

Jeff


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Would love a set of 12'6 Carp Rods customized and pimp'd out. What's your price range?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Any of you Boyz planning on going down to OC\DE during the Holiday weekend?


Forecasts change, but Friday and Saturday are starting to shape up pretty nice ... cloudy, NE winds 10-15 on Friday and East 10-15 on Saturday ... may be decent at AI and points north. High tide around 5 o'clock.

If this holds up I'll probably head down and fish Fenwick at sunset on Friday, then AI on Saturday and head back home on Sunday morning. We shall see


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Forecasts change, but Friday and Saturday are starting to shape up pretty nice ... cloudy, NE winds 10-15 on Friday and East 10-15 on Saturday ... may be decent at AI and points north. High tide around 5 o'clock.
> 
> If this holds up I'll probably head down and fish Fenwick at sunset on Friday, then AI on Saturday and head back home on Sunday morning. We shall see


Looks like I'll miss you again unless you make a return trip during the next week. I haven't checked the weather yet but my window of opportunity shows 'Sunday Morning' so that is what I am aiming for.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Looks like I'll miss you again unless you make a return trip during the next week. I haven't checked the weather yet but my window of opportunity shows 'Sunday Morning' so that is what I am aiming for.


That depends ... I may try and do sunrise at AI on Sunday before heading home!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fyremanjef,

Looks like our plans are to hit AI on Thursday after Christmas. Can you make it out?

BTW, I love fishing Greenbelt in the Spring. It's one of my favorite lakes. We'll definitely hook up for a meat trip on the trout and crappie!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Fyremanjef,
> 
> Looks like our plans are to hit AI on Thursday after Christmas. Can you make it out?
> 
> BTW, I love fishing Greenbelt in the Spring. It's one of my favorite lakes. We'll definitely hook up for a meat trip on the trout and crappie!


trout fishing...in a lake?!?!?!? That is just plain old fashioned communism.

this is where you need to do your trout fishing (White Top Laurel...grew up fishing salmon eggs, millworms, and nymphs on the fly rod)
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/WhiteTopLaurel.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


trout fishing in a lake... egads.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That pic reminds me of Seneca Creek here locally. Also a good spot to fish for trout.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You WBB Boyz make sure you leave me a couple Stripers!


fishbait said:


> Fyremanjef,
> 
> Looks like our plans are to hit AI on Thursday after Christmas. Can you make it out?
> 
> BTW, I love fishing Greenbelt in the Spring. It's one of my favorite lakes. We'll definitely hook up for a meat trip on the trout and crappie!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't worry K, with me and Fishbait on the hunt, the striper population has nothing to worry about.  Like I always say, the safest place for bait to be in on my hook  LOL

BTW, trout are meant to be caught on powerbait with a size 14 treble hook rigged with a size 2 treble hook as a stinger . . . if ya don't gut hook it or snag it, it ain't a catch IMHO


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Don't worry K, with me and Fishbait on the hunt, the striper population has nothing to worry about.  Like I always say, the safest place for bait to be in on my hook  LOL
> 
> BTW, trout are meant to be caught on powerbait with a size 14 treble hook rigged with a size 2 treble hook as a stinger . . . if ya don't gut hook it or snag it, it ain't a catch IMHO


I might be able to join y'all that day so the Stripers won't be safe ( sorry special K  )

I have a furnace guy comeing out in the morning but I think my wife can handle that so i should be able to join ya. What are your estimated fishing times?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Fyremanjef,
> 
> Looks like our plans are to hit AI on Thursday after Christmas. Can you make it out?
> 
> BTW, I love fishing Greenbelt in the Spring. It's one of my favorite lakes. We'll definitely hook up for a meat trip on the trout and crappie!


Be sure to give me a heads up on this. This year I will get my trout stamp.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Should be a trip soon. I know DNR posts their trout stocking schedules, and it includes the pre season stocking...about 250 to 500 for Greenbelt, if I remember correctly.. And them fish are hungry. 

Powerbait works just as well as them rooster tails..

the stinger, now thats an idea....


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Our plan is to be out there either Wednesday night at the Rt50 bridge into Thursday . . . or leave MoCo real early and get to AI for the sunrise bite. We should stay till just after sunset. BTW, if you get there and hook into another cow like last year, I'm packin' my chit and leavin' . . . there is only so much luck goin' around 

Greenbelt was really fun . . . we tore up the trout and enhilated entire family trees of crappie (fish in a barrel)  This is the only way Fishbait doesn't go home skunked


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Greenbelt was really fun . . . we tore up the trout and enhilated entire family trees of crappie (fish in a barrel)  This is the only way Fishbait doesn't go home skunked


I've got fond memories of Greenbelt as well.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> I've got fond memories of Greenbelt as well.


Me too ... I grew up around there ... the memories weren't fishing related though ...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep, lots of good memories from those trips.

A portion of our haul from one trip:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Crappie Massacre!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Be sure to give me a heads up on this. This year I will get my trout stamp.


Sure thing Cyg!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> trout fishing...in a lake?!?!?!? That is just plain old fashioned communism.
> 
> this is where you need to do your trout fishing (White Top Laurel...grew up fishing salmon eggs, millworms, and nymphs on the fly rod)
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/WhiteTopLaurel.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> ...


French, I don't see any fish in that water!!!! What gives! You should be able to see at least 4 limits of trout before we'll come out to fish.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Come on*

if you are scared say you are scared.. this summer i was skunked at AI.. (aside from doggies and skates) had one that was being a real pan in the rear about going back into the water,, i turned my back to a wave and down I go,, in the drink.... i crawled up to dry land to get a footing after twising my knee.. yep the bad one.

I am planning on going down between Fri and Sat.. maybe AI, OC inlet, IRI the usual places.. Cant go on Wed or Thurs. Have to work. or may be sat -Sunday.. Not sure yet. Depends on my mood and what time I wake up on Friday.''
I need to find a cheap a$$ hotel in the area where i can shower, warm up and sleep for a while... any ideas..
and that route 50 bridge, how long is it meaning for my bridge net?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Can't remember the name of the place I stayed last time, but it was pretty cheap. I want to say it's the Americana, but I'm not sure. FnC or Okimavich will remember. One of you guys, tell us the name of that place.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I may be there at the same time as you WBB Boyz. If you see the Grey truck STAY AWAY... I need to shake my own skunk off I don't need yours too.. LOL


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

It was called the "Americana Hotel" on 10th street I think. Pretty cheap, standard hotel, beds, showers, TV. Wish we coulda met up at AI . . .next year for sure!!!!

K, you gonna be there? Nice. I'll teach you how to tie some smaller knots so you don't snap off all the time  Might have a little BBQ so come on by.

Fishbait . . . don't forget that mini BBQ . . . mmmm hotdogs and a skunk, ain't nothin' better than that


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Madison Beach Hotel will be $35.... but pack a gun. Ha!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok ok, Only if you bring that GOOOOOD asain BBQ! My knots are fine... 




fingersandclaws said:


> It was called the "Americana Hotel" on 10th street I think. Pretty cheap, standard hotel, beds, showers, TV. Wish we coulda met up at AI . . .next year for sure!!!!
> 
> K, you gonna be there? Nice. I'll teach you how to tie some smaller knots so you don't snap off all the time  Might have a little BBQ so come on by.
> 
> Fishbait . . . don't forget that mini BBQ . . . mmmm hotdogs and a skunk, ain't nothin' better than that


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fingers, you gonna bring those grilled skate wings again. I guess everbody at spring fling liked them.....  Just tell everyone it's kalbi again!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

just checked.. 37.06 including tax...




French said:


> Madison Beach Hotel will be $35.... but pack a gun. Ha!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Fingers, you gonna bring those grilled skate wings again. I guess everbody at spring fling liked them.....  Just tell everyone it's kalbi again!


That's the best bait and switch I ever pulled . . . those silly gringos thinking it was kalbi 

And K, what's "GOOOOOOD BBQ" supposed to mean? Is that some kind of hint about my skin color? Dude, you know I'm sensative about that kind of stuff


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Yep, lots of good memories from those trips.
> 
> A portion of our haul from one trip:


Dam guess I'm gonna have to take you boys trout fishing too 
Way back when I used to trout fish I'd seek out waters not polluted with Put&Take trout .. And I remember where they are ... I think


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Tom, don't forget who your talkin' to . . . the self proclaimed Crap(pie) Master 2007. Those paper mouths don't want any piece of this guy 

http://hires.basspro.com/is/servlet/izoom/BassPro/543-800-02?

What I'll do for you and you only is show you my (patent pending) crappie rig that guarantees success!!! For the rest of you chumps, send 1 easy payment of $19.95 to my paypal . . . but wait, order within the next 15 minutes and I'll DOUBLE your order. Money back guarantee!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Dam guess I'm gonna have to take you boys trout fishing too
> Way back when I used to trout fish I'd seek out waters not polluted with Put&Take trout .. And I remember where they are ... I think


Don't tell me next you're a fly fisherman! Trout is one area that I can certainly school you in.  . I'll teach you my special fish finder rig.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Don't tell me next you're a fly fisherman! Trout is one area that I can certainly school you in.  . I'll teach you my special fish finder rig.


LMAO ! Nope not a fly guy but I think That I would fare very well in the Sport if I so chose to do it . I subconsciously relate flyfishng to getting old  No disrespect meant .


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> LMAO ! Nope not a fly guy but I think That I would fare very well in the Sport if I so chose to do it . I subconsciously relate flyfishng to getting old  No disrespect meant .


Same here, I sub conscientiously relate fly fishing to old RICH men... maybe that's just a perception.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Don't tell me next you're a fly fisherman! Trout is one area that I can certainly school you in.  . I'll teach you my special fish finder rig.


1. I am a fly fisherman - Saltwater for stripers and blues. Freshwater for bass, pike, and musky.

2. True trout fisherman (not fly fishing guys) use ultralight setups. I use 2 lb test and spinners and spoons under 1/8 oz - What do you use? 

Sandcrab


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> 1. I am a fly fisherman - Saltwater for stripers and blues. Freshwater for bass, pike, and musky.
> 
> 2. True trout fisherman (not fly fishing guys) use ultralight setups. I use 2 lb test and spinners and spoons under 1/8 oz - What do you use?
> 
> Sandcrab


That's a loaded question. First, let me dispel you of the notion of what you believe to be a true trout fisherman. 

A fisherman is just someone who catches fish. A good fisherman is someone who catches a lot of fish. To be a true fisherman, one needs only to pursue their sport with passion. A young child that runs to the creek every chance he gets with a tin can of worms is no lesser a fisherman in my eyes than any of us. He may one day be one of us, and many of us may have been that child in our past. 

With that said, the WBB trout count each spring is measured in the triple digits. We have many set-ups, because we use what works. One of those set-ups is an ultra-light spinner using 2lb braid and casting out my favorite spoon, the super duper. But, I always like to maximize my catching potential, so I soak bait while casting my lure. :fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Sandcrab said:


> 1. I am a fly fisherman - Saltwater for stripers and blues. Freshwater for bass, pike, and musky.
> 
> 2. True trout fisherman (not fly fishing guys) use ultralight setups. I use 2 lb test and spinners and spoons under 1/8 oz - What do you use?
> 
> Sandcrab


So you've never fished for "real" trout either ? You dont use that setup all the time do you ? If you do you are playing with stocked trout too or very small fish . 
I use what works .. I can put you in a spot that at the end of the day I'll have a limit and you will have lost many spoons .
Using 2# test and an UL doesn't make you a true trout fisherman ..
Heck in Washington State we used 8# test for trout . Does that mean I'm not true trout fisherman ? Those are real trout and you aint catching them with no 2# test.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Heck in Washington State we used 8# test for trout . Does that mean I'm not true fisherman ?


Yes! I'm a togger and any of you panty wearing lads fishing with less than 65 lb braid and not locking down the drag on your reel needs to turn in your man card to me right NOW!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If anyone here breaks into the song "I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay ..." I am going to call the men in the little white jackets in the lot if you


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> If anyone here breaks into the song "I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay ..." I am going to call the men in the little white jackets in the lot if you


LMAO ... The men in the funny white suits are coming to take me away HA HA !
Dr Dementos ?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> If anyone here breaks into the song "I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay ..." I am going to call the men in the little white jackets in the lot if you


*I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK
I sleep all night and I work all day
(He's a lumberjack and he's OK
He sleeps all night and he works all day)
I cut down trees, I eat my lunch
I go to the lavat'ry
On Wednesdays I go shopping
And have buttered scones for tea
(He cuts down trees...)
(He's a lumberjack...)
I cut down trees, I skip and jump
I love to press wild flow'rs


I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars
(He cuts down trees...)
(He's a lumberjack...)
I cut down trees, I wear high heels
Suspenders and a bra
I wish I'd been a girlie
Just like my dear mama
(He cuts down trees...)
(He's a lumberjack...)*​


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

. . . It's raining men. . . 

Dudes, please, this is a family site!!!!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I know I'm not Jeff, fishbait...*



fishbait said:


> Yep, those trout and crappie are fun and tasty. Jeff, do you fish the pre-season or just wait for opening day?


...but I do a LOT of trouting, both pre-season and in-season. Spin and fly.

I am in Baltimore City, so if you want to get together for a troutganza, shoot me a PM.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeahhhhh . . . an excuse to finally meet up with the GMan!!! Count me in when ya do this.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Gnatman said:


> ...but I do a LOT of trouting, both pre-season and in-season. Spin and fly.
> 
> I am in Baltimore City, so if you want to get together for a troutganza, shoot me a PM.


Will do Gnatman. We fish Centennial quite a bit and have a good spot there. I'll PM you when the fishing begins.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Gnatman said:


> ...but I do a LOT of trouting, both pre-season and in-season. Spin and fly.
> 
> I am in Baltimore City, so if you want to get together for a troutganza, shoot me a PM.


Hey Gman,

Awesome!! Looking forward to meeting you.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Great...*



chump said:


> Hey Gman,
> 
> Awesome!! Looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> ...


I can't wait till
...the _*WBB*_ descends on Centennial - watch out feeshes, here we come!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

in 2007 DNR prestocked 750 trout in Centenial and 500 in Greenbelt.. 
Plus they did a fall stock of 750 in October.

I'm sure there are pleanty of sluggish trout out there right now. May have to see on Friday.

Also, did you all see that COW taken from Tridelphia? http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/freshwater.asp


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> *I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK
> I sleep all night and I work all day
> (He's a lumberjack and he's OK
> He sleeps all night and he works all day)
> ...



Stop That !!! Stop That !! That is Silly !!!
...
And now for something completely different 


I LOVE Monty Python !!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have a two disc set of Dr. Dememto. Anyone familiar with the song about TaiKwan Leap?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Stop That !!! Stop That !! That is Silly !!!
> ...
> And now for something completely different
> 
> ...


Stop or I shall taunt you a second time...just beware of the killer bunny..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fyremanjef said:


> Also, did you all see that COW taken from Tridelphia? http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/freshwater.asp


What is Tridelphia ? And is the water level always like that or is it like 7ft below average as it appears in the pic ? 
Back in 1996 when we had a bad drought the water levels in the reserviors were very low and you could actually walk all the way around them except for the dam area . Fish were stacked up in every hole ... If thats the case I'd be interested in a night trip with some Burple Bombers and large White Spinners and Super Shad Raps ...
Water levels are still very low here in De on the FW side ..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> What is Tridelphia ? And is the water level always like that or is it like 7ft below average as it appears in the pic ?
> Back in 1996 when we had a bad drought the water levels in the reserviors were very low and you could actually walk all the way around them except for the dam area . Fish were stacked up in every hole ... If thats the case I'd be interested in a night trip with some Burple Bombers and large White Spinners and Super Shad Raps ...
> Water levels are still very low here in De on the FW side ..


Tridelphia Reservoir is a freshwater reservoir located north of Olney, MD. There are parking lots at the ends of Greenbridge Rd and Tridelphia Lake Rd. Greenbridge leads to the southern side (dam side) of the lake while Tridelphia Lake Rd goes to the northern end of the lake. I haven't fished it in a long time, but my guess is that the water level would have been pretty low this year.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> What is Tridelphia ? And is the water level always like that or is it like 7ft below average as it appears in the pic ?
> Back in 1996 when we had a bad drought the water levels in the reserviors were very low and you could actually walk all the way around them except for the dam area . Fish were stacked up in every hole ... If thats the case I'd be interested in a night trip with some Burple Bombers and large White Spinners and Super Shad Raps ...
> Water levels are still very low here in De on the FW side ..


Hey Tom,

Triadelphia is a reservoir on the border of MoCo and HoCo. It is owned by the WSSC (where we get our drinking water here). I only know of one entrance to the park, but they do kick you out at sunset. 

I used to fish there for carp and bass as a kid. Heard stories of those monster stripers but only managed huge carps.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Tridelphia...*

Don't forget the eagles and tiger muskies too...

Sandcrab


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I went up 29 across the brigde, over a part of tridephia last weekend. I have never seen it that low.. it looked like a stream, one think is the water is carving out a nice channel in that place. when it fills up will be some nice deep spots..

Any one recgonize that place inthe pic... or a Tridelphia salt, pm. I have questions about accessing that place..


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> I have a two disc set of Dr. Dememto. Anyone familiar with the song about TaiKwan Leap?


Boot to the head.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Saturday AM - AI MD*

I'll be at AI MD this Saturday morning. I'll probably be fishing South of the bullpen.

Stop by and say Hello - Blue Silverado with a blue camper top...MD plates...

K-Man - You joining me?  

Sandcrab


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Sandcrab... I might see ya out there. Not sure exactly when I am heading out... dark gray yukon front rod rack.. with FD plates..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> Sandcrab... I might see ya out there. Not sure exactly when I am heading out... dark gray yukon front rod rack.. with FD plates..


I hope to get bait and hit the beach before 8 AM. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i was planing on fishing 3r's, but i might change my plans.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Too much work to make a getaway 

Saturday is looking good too, East winds, cloudy, not too cold .... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, wish I could make it. Well, perhaps I'll get another shot on New Years or the weekend before.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Let me know if you still want to hook up for fishing...*



kmw21230 said:


> i was planing on fishing 3r's, but i might change my plans.


Everyone in DC is looking to get out around noon today. I'll be home packing the truck tonight before I get a couple of hours sleep... 

...You got my number...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

fishhead said:


> ...Well, perhaps I'll get another shot on New Years or the weekend before.



FH,

That's the perfect time to check out all the new stuff Santa brought us! 

Sandcrab


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I had planned to go Sunday AM but it looks like it might get nasty on me. I still might go but I might wait and go Monday morning instead.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i sure do...



Sandcrab said:


> Everyone in DC is looking to get out around noon today. I'll be home packing the truck tonight before I get a couple of hours sleep...
> 
> ...You got my number...
> 
> Sandcrab


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Good luck this weekend! Hope the big uns are in there. Leave 2 for me....


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Good luck this weekend! Hope the big uns are in there. Leave 2 for me....


You mean, leave 10 big ones for me.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> You mean, leave 10 big ones for me.


You and those blues again! OK, I'll bring some finger mullet for you on Thursday......


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> You and those blues again! OK, I'll bring some finger mullet for you on Thursday......


Is a trifecta still possible right now?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Is a trifecta still possible right now?


trifecta = Striper, Blue and Drum ??? YES ... I heard a puppy drum was caught last week at AI MD


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> trifecta = Striper, Blue and Drum ??? YES ... I heard a puppy drum was caught last week at AI MD


Replace the striper with a skate an you have a perfect trashfish trifecta!    opcorn:


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Front coming*



cygnus-x1 said:


> I had planned to go Sunday AM but it looks like it might get nasty on me. I still might go but I might wait and go Monday morning instead.


 Cyg early Sunday right before the blow in the afternoon should be prime for the Strped ones. Dawn your rain gear and tough it out you could be well rewarded. Last X-mas day wind howlin Raining so hard it hurt and then Whammo Bammo biggest Stripers I ever caught and several choppers mixed in  Just a thought. That puppy was some good eats from last week........


----------

